# Please welcome our new pup Kaia



## theal (Nov 1, 2015)

Please welcome our new pup Kaia.
Born October 2015 from awesome breeder Happy Tails Vizslas, Bedford, NY.
You can follow Kaia's progress, photos & videos on her own Facebook page (please 'Like')

https://www.facebook.com/kaia.vizsla/


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome, Welcome... Love your FB page!!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Alice's puppies, A+! Is she out of Kaya?


----------



## theal (Nov 1, 2015)

Gingerling said:


> Alice's puppies, A+! Is she out of Kaya?


Yes, Kaya is her mom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Know this litter! I helped Alice evaluate it. You have a beautiful puppy with superb DNA, you are very lucky. Do you recall her litter name?


----------



## theal (Nov 1, 2015)

Gingerling said:


> Know this litter! I helped Alice evaluate it. You have a beautiful puppy with superb DNA, you are very lucky. Do you recall her litter name?


Thanks!
We are very happy with the pup and are very grateful to Alice for her efforts and support.
Kaia's litter name was Tallow. 
Take a look at Kaia's Facebook page - you may recognize some evaluation puppy photos www.facebook.com/kaia.vizsla


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Such a beautiful puppy!


----------

